# Seat a Tubeless Tire on a Dolley or lawnmower, ect...



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I use a small ratchet strap so I can work with one hand.
In a jam I've even used my belt for small tires.
Still not seating, pick it up and bounce the tread part on the ground a few times.


----------



## poorboy01 (Sep 20, 2013)

Don't forget a match and some ether:furious:


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Sometimes when I worked at the tire shop, even that stuff wouldn't work. I'd just get pissed and throw a tube in there.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

poorboy01 said:


> Don't forget a match and some ether:furious:


Yeah, that sometimes works. But if not at least there's the thrill of the WHOOMP! sound it makes, and the smell of your burnt off eyebrows or arm hair.

Me, I've just used my belt most of the time. But the strap with a lug wrench handle to twist it is a better idea, thanks for posting the picture.


----------

